# scales



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What scales do you have? I am shopping for a new one. Actually, I'm getting two. One that has a .005 oz resolution so I can get better accuracy on things for small batches of lotions or test soaps. And I want a new one for my regular soap making because my current one just doesn't have a large enough platform. But I'm not finding very large platforms in the 'affordable' price range (would really like to keep it under a hundred). If you weigh in stockpots or large buckets what kind of scale do you use? I'm trying to eliminate the need to weigh in one container then transfer to another. Maybe I just need to look further and spend more.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the one I have and I love it: 
http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-kd8000.aspx

I use it for my soaping and have even weighed newborn baby goats on it! :biggrin


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, that's the one I have marked but the platform still isn't that large at less than 7" square. It is larger than what I have been using but the bottom of my medium stock pot is just over 10 inches. My large pot is almost 12".


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

When we use it to weigh kids, we put a copy paper box top on it, tare the scale, then put the kid in the box top...I would imagine you could do the samething with your stock pot...maybe even use a flat piece of cardboard???

I measure everything in smaller containers and pour into my soap bucket so it is not a problem for me...sorry...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Right now I do manage to balance my pot on what I have which is even smaller, but it does make reading the weight more difficult. But then mine isn't backlit like the KD8000 is. So you can still read the screen with something that large on top?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my scale off Ebay but it is not large enough for you. I am also looking for a new scale that weighs to .1 or even better .01 grams. I will use 2. One for the big stuff and one for the little stuff. 

Tiffany


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Kathy, yes, I can still see the display with the box on top of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the one I have and I LOOOOOOVE it: http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-ultraship35.aspx

Goes to 35# (YES-I've weighed baby goats in large boxes, rabbits, puppies,....)  and it has a remote display which is wayyyy kewl.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, do you find the .1 and .2 ounce resolution to be accurate enough? It wouldn't be a big deal to refigure my formulas to be even ounces really. On my regular batches anyway, but not smaller test batches. It does have a nice sized platform. And I love that you can pull the display out. Hmmmm, more choices to think about.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Necie said:


> This is the one I have and I LOOOOOOVE it: http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-ultraship35.aspx
> 
> Goes to 35# (YES-I've weighed baby goats in large boxes, rabbits, puppies,....)  and it has a remote display which is wayyyy kewl.


Oh yea, that is a nice scale too!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a little digital scale that reads grams and ounces. It is small though, but I haven't made any big batches of soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, so why are you needing to weigh your big stock pot? Why not just use a smaller container then pour it into your larger stock pot? Like, I nuke my container of cocoa butter, then pour the melted part into a 2 gallon bucket on my scale which I have tared, then pour and scrape the cocoa butter into my bucket I soap in....then do the same for coconut oil etc....my soap bucket stays in the sink or ground when using my 5 gallon bucket. Are you using stock pots because you HP? Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The stock pot I use most is only 2 gallons so not huge. I would like to use the next size up for lotion making. Yes, I can get around it. But I would rather not have to. And when I'm making larger batches of soap I melt my oils in the pot and melt it double boiler style (my microwave is small.....hmmm, another thing to upgrade, I need a taller microwave LOL). So, yeah, I could weigh each in a small container then transfer but it just seems like another step and another container to clean.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Clean? Your making soap, how hard could it be  Honestly I do clean my soap bucket out well between batches, but not my transferring container, it all gets cleaned at the end of the day. Everything else just gets a hot water rinse between batches. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL Well, yes, that's true. 

Since the first of the year I've been using smaller containers and melting in the microwave. I don't know why I NEVER did that before. And now that I've done it a number of times I'm seeing that it really is faster and I'm less likely to overheat my oils (thus taking more time waiting for them to cool down). I've yet to overheat them in the microwave and once I mix them with the liquid oils it's just about room temp and ready to go. I am definitely shopping for a larger microwave.


----------

